# Wild Game Parmesan



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Parmesan is a lot of work but well worth it. Here's a recipe I used for buck antelope round steaks:


*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 lb - boneless wild game steaks
1/2 tsp - garlic salt
1/8 tsp - black pepper
1/2 cup - Italian bread crumbs
1/2 cup - grated Parmesan cheese
2 - eggs
1/4 cup -water
1/2 cup - flour
1/4 cup olive oil
2-3 cups - spaghetti sauce
1 cup - shredded mozzarella or Italian blend cheese
8-12 oz - fettuccine noodles

*Directions:*
Cut meat into six pieces. Sprinkle with garlic salt and pepper and then tenderize.
Combine bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese in a bowl. Spread mixture out onto a plate.
In another bowl, beat eggs with water.
Coat both sides of meat with flour and then dip into the egg mixture. Refrigerate for 20 minutes.
Coat meat with the bread crumb/Parmesan mixture.
Heat oil in a large skillet and then brown both sides of the meat.
Place browned meat on a greased baking pan. Spoon 3 tbsp of spaghetti sauce over each piece. 
Cover with layer of grated mozzarella or Italian blend cheese. 
Top with the remainder with a liberal amount of spaghetti sauce. 
Bake, uncovered, at 350° for 30 minutes or until meat is tender.
Serve over hot noodles; garnish with chopped parsley if desired.

Makes 6 servings

*Optional:*
Replace the shredded cheese topping with sliced mozzarella cheese.
Use spaghetti noodles instead of fettuccine noodles.







.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ill have to try this one it looks good 
thanks


----------

